# Always learning! Tape adhesion



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I'm masking off carpet in a nicotine unit today and my usual go to tape (3m 2020) aint sticking. Now, have been having issues with adhesion with this particular tape, so I finally just called up 3m and asked whats up.

Turns out, all tapes have an adhesion number assigned to them. This number is determined by applying 1 inch of tape to steel, letting sit for a prescribed time, and measuring how many ounces of pressure it takes to remove said tape.

Thought that was pretty cool. The things you learn when you talk to manufacturers is amazing!

btw: 3m 2020 has an adhesion level of 35 ounces (any stickier and I would have to upgrade to their duck tape that is rated in the 50's)


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I go by price.
The cheaper the tape. The better it grabs.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> I go by price.
> The cheaper the tape. The better it grabs.


 Yep, and the less it wants to let go. 

Genius invention blue tape is, they made it less sticky!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> I go by price.
> The cheaper the tape. The better it grabs.


Except when you WANT it to


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

When outside, get that tape off asap. 

Funny thing about masking ext windows, seems to come off with the slightest breeze but when you try to take it off you need a putty knife and razor blade...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Always used duct tape on carpet and anywhere brick or stone adjoined painted surfaces. Didn't need any surprises when spraying. Another thing I used was automotive grade tape. Adhered great and removed easily. Could also get it in 3/4" widths.


----------



## straight edge (Sep 6, 2014)

Tape is a painters best friend, some painters don't want to fork out the dough to buy it so they say they don't need it but it is a big part of my must have supplies..
__________________
Straight Edge Painting
painters in Jacksonville FL


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

What painter says they don't need tape? Gum only has an adhesion level of 35 if its on the bottom of shoes, not if you try to mask windows with it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Always used duct tape on carpet and anywhere brick or stone adjoined painted surfaces. Didn't need any surprises when spraying. Another thing I used was automotive grade tape. Adhered great and removed easily. Could also get it in 3/4" widths.


We finally found 3M Tough Duct Tape. It doesn't leave any adhesive residue. If you know someone who has used the regular duct tape on white carpet and had to pay to have it cleaned, they'll know why that's important.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Gough, great suggestion! I will look into that stuff. I suspect the nicotine residue is in the carpet, thus preventing the already sticky 2020 tape from adhering. Which is what ultimately led to my search for something stickier.

Hell, I even debated on flipping the carpet upside while I oil bomb the place then flip it back and re-install. That will be a last resort option though. Kills me they wont replace the carpet...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Gough, great suggestion! I will look into that stuff. I suspect the nicotine residue is in the carpet, thus preventing the already sticky 2020 tape from adhering. Which is what ultimately led to my search for something stickier. Hell, I even debated on flipping the carpet upside while I oil bomb the place then flip it back and re-install. That will be a last resort option though. Kills me they wont replace the carpet...











Get one of these. If u haven't tried it yet. Some long staples. I'll use drops or plastic or cardboard or whatever. Staple it down.
Drops or plastic just pull em taught and pop a staple in every two or three feet and when u spray don't shoot down. Be square as u can, if Usimg plastic be sure to bunch it up where the staples are going through. It holds better and also the staple will pull out when u pull the plastic.

For what u do that system works fine. I always have a staple gun and a few different lengths of staples on spray jobs. Big time saver IMO.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Gough, great suggestion! I will look into that stuff. I suspect the nicotine residue is in the carpet, thus preventing the already sticky 2020 tape from adhering. Which is what ultimately led to my search for something stickier.
> 
> Hell, I even debated on flipping the carpet upside while I oil bomb the place then flip it back and re-install. That will be a last resort option though. Kills me they wont replace the carpet...


Laminate strips work, are reusable and cheap. Drop the floor and run the strips along the wall.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Laminate strips work, are reusable and cheap. Drop the floor and run the strips along the wall.


If apartments are a steady gig this system is IMO a must.
Have a couple big stacks of a couple different lengths and throw em out like cards.
It's gonna take up some room. But if ur painting apartments all of the time. It b worth it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I started using clear packing tape on interiors 2 years ago and it's saved loads of time. Sticks to carpet, linoleum and hardwoods. Earlier this year I repainted my buddies staircase, risers, treads, etc, with oil and I taped red rosin paper down with packing tape. It was the most I've ever gambled on a job, since he had his hardwoods re-stained 5 weeks prior, so I was nervous about potentially pulling up some floor after the tape ha been down for 5 days. No issue at all. You can get the 3 pack of packing tape at the big orange store for $9.99. 

It's also the only tape I've found that sticks as well as I'd want without glue transference. Especially heavy traffic areas. 

This is the first year I've also started phasing out 3m 2020. It's great for quick projects and super for tacking overtop of plastic or paper, put I got sick of it taking FOREVER to unmask on jobs longer than 1-2 days. The extra $ that I spend on blue or green is more than offset by the time saved unmasking, IMHO. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Laminate strips work, are reusable and cheap. Drop the floor and run the strips along the wall.


We've got bundles of Venetian-blind slats that we use whenever we can.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oden said:


> If apartments are a steady gig this system is IMO a must.
> Have a couple big stacks of a couple different lengths and throw em out like cards.
> It's gonna take up some room. But if ur painting apartments all of the time. It b worth it.


They work well on exteriors too, shakes you can jam them between the corners and siding.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

2020 is nice because it rips easy, so its easy to mask fast.

Anyone use spray adhesive on outdoor foundation or other rough surfaces? I figure everyone uses it. Just need a quick mist to hold tape on really well.


----------

